# Things to plant in Feb



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

So don't shoot me but what kind of items should I plant in Feb?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Why would anyone shoot you? 

Cool weather plants in Feb.:

Potatoes would be top of my list....others such as Brock., cabbage, brussels, can go in and if you didn't do fall onions plant them in Feb. Radishes, carrots, lettuce can also be planted then. Good gardening.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

in at least 6 hours of sunlight) in winter. Beets, broccoli, cabbage, carrots, kohlrabi, lettuce, radishes, spinach and turnips, to name just a few.

This is from the below article
http://blog.chron.com/lazygardener/2013/01/ultimate-easy-vegetable-gardening/


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

Where do you live. I live in Houston and plant my tomatoes around the 15th of Feb. it is sometimes hard to find plants but Wabash feed store usually has them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*M&M pretty well covered*

So its a X-2 for them


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got a number of 3" tall baby tomato plants occupying the top of Momma's brand new washer and dryer that will go into the ground in Feb...

She can't wait.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Capt,

How do you handle late season frost/freezes?



capt. baldy said:


> Where do you live. I live in Houston and plant my tomatoes around the 15th of Feb. it is sometimes hard to find plants but Wabash feed store usually has them.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I usually plant the spring garden ~ March 15th. In a unusually warm year, I will chance going a week earlier. Potatoes (when I grew them) were put in February 21st-27th.

We are in zone 8b for what it's worth.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I planted romaine lettuce, carrots, radishes, red onion, and garlic earlier this month. Everything is thriving. It all survived the little cold snap we had last week without being covered. I'm hoping its all ready to harvest mid March so I can till, refresh, and transplant some pepper plants.

Edit: I live south of the beltway near 288...the cold there was mild compared to north houston.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I use this as a planner. 

Harris.agrilife.org/files/2011/05/vegplantingchart.pdf


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is another link that I thought was cool

http://www.botanicalinterests.com/articles/view/54/Sowing-Guides/category:seed-starting


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Been working in the garden last couple of days. Nice weather here. Planting potatoes middle of February. Dark side of the moon. Lots of new potatoes.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Planted quite a bit yesterday based off of the information on the packages. Potatoes both red and yukon gold, garlic, bell peppers both red and green, jalapenos, and broccoli. My thought is I'm going to try everything we would possibly eat this first go round and see what works for future seasons. Still have quite a few more things to plant next month.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, forgot I'm gonna plant some garlic today.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Would now be a good time to plant some thornless blackberrys?

I live on Bolivar if that helps.


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

*things to plant in february*

I generally plant my corn and green beans in mid-late february, and have had good success with them. If you are limited on space plant the pole type green beans instead of bush, and let them grow up the stalks of the corn (old Indian trick) so I've been told, but it worked for me.


----------

